# "You're very shy, don't be shy"



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Bah :| So even when I think I'm doing really well and behaving normally, people notice and feel like pointing it out :sigh So I did pretty well today considering but that little comment is annoying me. Some guy I know called me and wanted to know if I'd go get coffee with him or something, not exactly the most comfortable scenario I can imagine but I went anyway and didn't die, he did like 90% of the talking but that's okay I guess, he likes to talk I listen.. I think he's accepted that's how I am in public :hide 

Anyway after the coffee place he wanted pizza so I suggested we hit up domino's on the way home. When we get there the girls behind the till start jokingly trying to guess our names. She looks at me and says "you look like a ross" and I just laugh nervously a bit as my friend places his order, he then walks outside.. she's still looking at me a bit puzzled I think she was expecting me to tell her what I wanted, "oh yeah I'll just have whatever he ordered".. "and the name?", "uh just call me ross" *more nervous laughing*

"You're very shy, don't be shy", "here try to pronounce my name" *pointing at her name tag* I think it was russian but I got it on the second try, pronounced estella or something I can't even remember. Anyway it stung a bit, I hate being reminded that I'm very obviously nervous in these situations especially when I think I'm doing alright  I must have looked like a dork, oh well at least I left the house today.. that's more than I did yesterday :|


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Great that you left the house. I need to do that more often, lol. I hate getting the 'you're very shy...' comment. it's very annoying. "thank you very much for pointing out the obvious... i'll make sure to get that next time." lol.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Oh f-ck I hate when people say "you're shy", but what bothers me even more is when people tell me NOT to be shy. Excuse me? Who the hell do you think you are, telling me how to act? Hmph. *grumpy*

Good for you for going out.
From how you put it, it doesn't sound like she was saying it in a negative way. It almost sounds like she though it was cute. I wasn't there so who am I to say, but that's just the impression I got reading what you wrote.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Rose Noire said:


> From how you put it, it doesn't sound like she was saying it in a negative way


No it wasn't negative at all, she was just thinking aloud I guess. The weird thing is, it was almost like she wanted me to explain why :wtf I think I just mumbled "oh ye know, ye i eh" and sort of trailed off.. :flush


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate when people say "you're shy" - it's painful. Especially when I was hoping they would see me as normal. If it were me, I'd avoid that Domino's from now on...that's really what I'd probably do


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I hate those comments...you'd think I'd get used to them but they still kind of sting and make me feel pretty awful. I've been training to work at the front desk afr ) of my place of work and I've been getting comments like that so much, I think I just want to quit the training because I can't handle it. I know that people don't mean it in a bad way and they are just kind of joking, but it never feels good to get a comment like that when you think you are doing well.

Hey, but good for you leaving the house and meeting up with someone for coffee. 
It's so hard for me to go out during the summer, especially talk to a friend and meet up with them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nakedshrew,

You still put forth the effort :boogie :boogie :boogie
You had to push through the nerves to do what you could do. :yes


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey man, I hate that comment, too, but she was flirting with you. Girls are more social in general and some of them can't keep their mouths shut. I really think she was just attracted to you and wanted to get to know you.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah, sounds like she was hitting on you... lol :banana


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh god I hate when people make comments like that. Saying "Don't be shy" just makes it worse. I am not as shy as I used to be and I always used to get comments about "Why are you so quiet?" One of my 7th grade teachers even told me "Don't be so self conscious. Why are you so self conscious anyway?" I didn't know how to respond to that, especially since it was coming from a teacher. Well now I guess I am not so much "shy" as I have figured out how to put up a front so people don't realize I'm nervous. But especially in situations like meeting guys, job interviews, and other things that make me nervous, I always get "Don't be so nervous". Seriously, what is the point? They think they are trying to help me relax but it just makes me feel worse because it means they can see I am visibly nervous.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm guessing she thought your shy-ness was cute.


----------



## TheWeirdMysterious (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate when people say things like "aawww he's so shy" or "dont be shy" or the worst "why are you always so quiet". Comments like those can really mess my whole day up. Hate it hate it hate it....if only they knew what was really going on.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

people are able to see that I'm shy all the time
I thought I carry myself confidently but it must be ingrained into my image


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hate when people say that.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I also dislike comments like "You are so shy" and "Smile". I don't have to go around with a smile on my face when I am down.


----------

